# Friend looking for a good lab breeder



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone know of any


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

How far is he willing to look? There are 3 here in SD that I could send you info on.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I should clarify, not a working dog! Looking for a pet and a puppy! Health is important as his last just died after a steroid shot sent him into uncontrollable blood/ sugar levels as I understand it had bad allergies.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Why are they looking for a breeder? Is your friend looking for health guarantee? To me if it was going to be just a pet I'd be looking at shelters and the like. Why bother with a breeder with those extra expenses, when what he/she is looking for is probably sitting at the local SPCA.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a super lab that is an awesome companion and excels in therapy 
work, I love the breed. 

I would look at the Labrador Retriever Club of America under the recommended breeders by state, then research each one to see what would fit the needs of your friend.


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> Why are they looking for a breeder? Is your friend looking for health guarantee? To me if it was going to be just a pet I'd be looking at shelters and the like. Why bother with a breeder with those extra expenses, when what he/she is looking for is probably sitting at the local SPCA.



I agree. The shelters are usually full of Labs. Labs and Pits. Most are under a year old.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't care about what the hell is sitting in a shelter or what a friend should do. It's his ****ing choice and he's looking for a lab with parents who have health certs. And good temperment. If he wanted a shelter dog he could drive down the streets of Chicago and pick up any pit/lab mix walking down the street this winter. He's looking for a BREEDER! Who the **** am I to talk him into a shelter dog! I thought they were gonna start feeding the poor with these shelter dogs anyhow, I'd hat to take food out of the needy mouths!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Tim, 
I would be more than happy to contact the breeders of the gun dogs here and see if they ever have pet quality (I am sure they do) and see what they offer as far as that. 

I know they have guarantees on the working pups. Just PM me and let me know. 

I would be more than happy to deliver as well.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm not saying all, but a LOT d the lab or lab mixes in shelters are from crappy byb labs without the correct lab temperament. 
my sister got a lab mix and it dumb and goofy as hell. 
And hip dysplasia is a huge problem in the breed so of course he wants the dog health tested from a breeder! 
Rescues are great but you also have to be careful about what you're getting-there's the unknown history of the dog that you have to gamble with. 

Done rant.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Kara and Carol for the help I'll pm you.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

here's one, don't know breeding plans, but they stand behind what they breed: http://www.windwagonretrievers.com/ww/welcome

i would suggest a call as the website tends to be behind real life, and, like any honest breeder, they have pups that aren't going to be hunting quality.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd recommend Del Lunn. Great guy, he's a CKC judge in pretty much every aspect of the obedience and conformation world up here.

He has great dogs and has gone a long way to furthering the breed.

He's located in Wallaceburg, Ontario... which it about 45 min from Detroit.

http://www.goldunnkennels.ca/location.html


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Ryan Venables said:


> I'd recommend Del Lunn. Great guy, he's a CKC judge in pretty much every aspect of the obedience and conformation world up here.
> 
> He has great dogs and has gone a long way to furthering the breed.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I believe he also used to breed GSD's for quite some time.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Maranatha Farm Kennels in maine, great breeding and health, June Cawood knows her genetics and raises pupies with brains. Price for a pup is $800 with a health guarentee that she DOES BACK UP


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I don't care about what the hell is sitting in a shelter or what a friend should do. It's his ****ing choice and he's looking for a lab with parents who have health certs. And good temperment. If he wanted a shelter dog he could drive down the streets of Chicago and pick up any pit/lab mix walking down the street this winter. He's looking for a BREEDER! Who the **** am I to talk him into a shelter dog! I thought they were gonna start feeding the poor with these shelter dogs anyhow, I'd hat to take food out of the needy mouths!


Calm down, man. Just suggestions. Holy shit.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

shawn murace said:


> Calm down, man. Just suggestions. Holy shit.


It's irritating when somebody ask a question and you get replies like some of these. 
It's like starting a thread on someone looking for a bomb sniffing dog and someone saying they have a single purpose biting dog and somebody jumping in saying I agree, you should get a biting dog. Plain stupid!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Show line Lab difference from working line Lab is as bad as the GSD thing. The showline looks like giant ticks. JMHO of course :grin: 
The Lab is the #1 AKC registered breed in the USA. There are gajillion BYBs out there, select carefully! :wink:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> The showline looks like giant ticks. JMHO of course :grin:


<snort>Too Funny!!! 

Still waiting on another call back Tim. The guy that Doug knows that does field trials is supposed to be back tonight. He was off hunting. 

I am just going to send you his number via PM, then you can talk with him and there is no third party.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I don't care about what the hell is sitting in a shelter or what a friend should do. It's his ****ing choice and he's looking for a lab with parents who have health certs. And good temperment. If he wanted a shelter dog he could drive down the streets of Chicago and pick up any pit/lab mix walking down the street this winter. He's looking for a BREEDER! Who the **** am I to talk him into a shelter dog! I thought they were gonna start feeding the poor with these shelter dogs anyhow, I'd hat to take food out of the needy mouths!


How about a labradoodle ??


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> How about a labradoodle ??


Naughty!!.....and ICK!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> How about a labradoodle ??


Working labradoodle?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Working labradoodle?


Abtholutely..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwuwVI7TBxs&feature=related


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Abtholutely..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwuwVI7TBxs&feature=related


Very intelligent dog along with beautiful flooring :razz:


----------

